

Session ID query parameters: A quick list - coderdude
http://www.conversationmarketing.com/2011/01/session-id-parameters-list.htm

======
k33l0r
The author misses the most important point: session query params make session
hijacking stupefyingly easy (especially by accident when people copy-paste
URLs into emails etc.)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_hijacking>

